# Post some Action shots..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are some action shots I could find...add your skiing/riding acting shots to this thread..

The first shot is my buddy Tom at Grand Targhee....the second shot is me getting mad steezy air at Blue mountain...the third shot is groomer action at Targhee...and the final picture is me carving right across the fall line..I have alot more pictures but I have dial-up at work so it takes forever...


----------



## JD (Sep 26, 2007)

October 22nd last year, fast grass.


----------



## Marc (Sep 26, 2007)

JD said:


> October 22nd last year, fast grass.



Hehheh, that's a pretty cool picture.  I like how your vest matches the foreground.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

Here are all the AZer action shots I could find; in chronological order:

*ChileMass, Beast, 3/04 (first AZ outing!):*





*skijay, Beast, 3/04:*





*Charlie Scheussler, Sugarloaf, 4/04:*





*JimG., Hunter, 12/04:*





*thetrailboss, Beast, 2/05:*





*riverc0il, Beast, 2/05:*










*ALLSKIING, Sugarloaf, 4/05:*





*Bob R, Sugarloaf, 4/05:*


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

*highpeaksdrifter, Jiminy opening day, 11/05:*





*Son of Drifter, Jiminy, 11/05:*





*JimG. and 2knees, Hunter, 2/06:*





*2knees, Hunter, 2/06:*





*Me at Sundown, 3/06:*





*JimG., Mount Snow, 11/06:*





*Grassi21, Hunter, 12/06:*





*2knees, Sugarbush, 1/07:*





*bvibert, Hunter, 2/07:*





*trtaylor, Hunter, 2/07:*


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

*Me at Sugarbush, 3/07:*





*thetrailboss, Killington, 4/07:*


----------



## dmc (Sep 26, 2007)

DMC at Hunter





Hunter BC





Clairs


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 26, 2007)

killington back woods  late april

bump skiing killington snow storm


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg, you know how I like to be represented as steezy as possible.  Instead of that pic of me cruising Belt with my thumb up my butt you could have used me on Liftline at the BEast.

Sorry for the small size.  Feel bad for my wife.  ;-)


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 26, 2007)

one more: you take a guess what happend here, ha ha ha oh well cant win them all


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Greg, you know how I like to be represented as steezy as possible.  Instead of that pic of me cruising Belt with my thumb up my butt you could have used me on Liftline at the BEast.
> 
> Sorry for the small size.  Feel bad for my wife.  ;-)



I believe that was seconds before a wipe-out, no? :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> I believe that was seconds before a wipe-out, no? :lol:



You are correct.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Here are all the AZer action shots I could find; in chronological order:



For some reason I was expecting to see this series from the BEast outing:













It is my best action shot after all.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 26, 2007)

keep going i love this thread! i have no real pics of me skiing except for the avatar.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2007)

bvibert said:


> For some reason I was expecting to see this series from the BEast outing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i guess you could call that the white room.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2007)

My friend Pete snowboarding Paradise woods







Myself on castlerock run sitting in the lay-zee boy


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm loving the stoke...here are some more...

From left to right...

#1...GSS get out of the backseat
#2...mmm powder in the trees at Stowe
#3...Slow down Tom
#4...my tracks in the Cirque at Jackson Hole...

Now I really want to ski badly...


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Kirkwood




Gore Bump Contest


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 26, 2007)

*Burke March 2007*





*Jay April 2007*















*from_the_NEK @ Jay April 2007*





*nhph @ Burke March 2007*





*sledhaulingmedic @ Burke March 2007*





*nhski @ Jay April 2007*










*from_the_NEK @ Jay December 2006*


----------



## rachelv (Sep 26, 2007)

Fun thread. This is me trying to learn to boxslide at K last season:


----------



## trtaylor (Sep 26, 2007)

Great thread!  Got myself a new camera I'm all ready to try out this season.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 26, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Kirkwood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Iron Cross...:-D


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


>



Props. That's pretty rad. I was hoping you sucked, but apparently you live up to claims of greatness.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 26, 2007)

Greg said:


> Props. That's pretty rad. I was hoping you sucked, but apparently you live up to claims of greatness.



Haha . . . yeah . . . I'm okay . . .

Although, I guess you should know, that was part of a 7.

You can confirm my greatness at Hunter on 12/14.  ;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 26, 2007)

One of my bosses





Me





Not many action pics of me so this will do.


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2007)

The first one is me at Cannon,second two are me at Shawnee Peak


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Haha . . . yeah . . . I'm okay . . .
> 
> Although, I guess you should know, that was part of a 7.
> 
> You can confirm my greatness at Hunter on 12/14.  ;-)




7 as om 720?


If that is the case then dayum!


----------



## 2knees (Sep 27, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> 7 as om 720?
> 
> 
> If that is the case then dayum!




that's what i was thinking.  big time air.

MC2, you ever bite your tongue?


----------



## Greg (Sep 27, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> You can confirm my greatness at Hunter on 12/14.  ;-)



Nice! You're heading down? It would be great to meet you.


----------



## koreshot (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have that many action shots, but I'll post what I got.

Here is me on a traverse in Portillo Chile, setting up to drop into a sweet bowl.  My buddy Alfred behind me.





This one is not much of an action shot - heading back into the hotel after a solid day on the Roca side.


----------



## JD (Sep 27, 2007)

Crossover. Still counts as pow as it was april and it was deep.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

JD said:


> Crossover. Still counts as pow as it was april and it was deep.



Great shot man!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I don't have that many action shots, but I'll post what I got.
> 
> Here is me on a traverse in Portillo Chile, setting up to drop into a sweet bowl.  My buddy Alfred behind me.



Wow Koreshot, I didn't know they did retro day in Chile!  :razz: ;-)


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow Koreshot, I didn't know they did retro day in Chile!  :razz: ;-)



What do you mean?  That's the latest fashion.  All the Kazakh's are wearing it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 27, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> 7 as om 720?



Yeah.



2knees said:


> that's what i was thinking.  big time air.
> 
> MC2, you ever bite your tongue?



No, to be honest, I didn't really notice myself doing that until I saw that picture.




Greg said:


> Nice! You're heading down? It would be great to meet you.



I'll be there.  Already got the day off.


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 27, 2007)

Big images, sorry.  These are from last year.

Last December in Utah - 

















Spring Powder at Jay -


----------



## David Metsky (Sep 27, 2007)

Some comp photos from the NET festivals - 

























Other NET photos -


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Action shots*

Okemo






Mt. Snow






Steamboat






Killington






You think New England has ruts?  This is St. Andrews






Okay, I'm getting away from skiing but these _are _action shots.

Somewhere in the middle of the Caribbean






Over Sarasota, FL






And lastly Hartford, CT eleven years ago on my 50th birthday.







​


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 27, 2007)

david:
nice tele turns!!! your all right in my book


keep them  photos comming

Please


----------



## koreshot (Sep 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> What do you mean?  That's the latest fashion.  All the Kazakh's are wearing it.



Hahahahaha Kazakh!!!

Good one Marc,  I like...


.... how much?


----------



## JD (Sep 27, 2007)

Last aprilish.


----------



## nhski (Sep 27, 2007)

At the bird.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2007)

gymnast46 said:


> Okemo​
> 
> ​
> Mt. Snow​
> ...


 

Got a few more for you :lol: :


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the shot on the flowrider in the middle of the ocean....how do you guys get the pictures to show up full size in the posts???


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 27, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Got a few more for you :lol: :


My gosh!  I can't believe you have those shots!  Thanks for sharing them.  I'd love to get 'em from you in high resolution.  If possible, could you email them to webmaster@mtlski.com?
Here's one more from that day:






GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like the shot on the flowrider in the middle of the ocean....how do you guys get the pictures to show up full size in the posts???



Go to http://tinypic.com/ and upload your photo.  Try to keep it under 600 pixels wide so it doesn't take up too much of the screen.  Copy the code under where it says "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards:" and paste it here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats with the skinny ties???


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2007)

gymnast46 said:


> My gosh! I can't believe you have those shots! Thanks for sharing them. I'd love to get 'em from you in high resolution. If possible, could you email them to webmaster@mtlski.com?
> Here's one more from that day:


 

You got it! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Whats with the skinny ties???



You know the Blues Brothers right? :???:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You know the Blues Brothers right? :???:



Yeah,,,but what do the Blues Brothers have to do with shredding the gnar?  This season I'm dressing up as ET,,,lol


----------



## gymnast46 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Thanks!*



andyzee said:


> You got it! :beer:



Got 'em!  Much obliged.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 27, 2007)

1. Smuggs
2. Bush
3. Stowe
4. MRG
5. Pond Skimming - Sugarbush


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 1, 2007)

More! I demand more!






Okay, the Jones just hit me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> More! I demand more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post brought a smile to my face.  The hold-outs are starting to fall.. 

Misery loves company!


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> DMC at Hunter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How are the Hunter trees these days?


----------



## dmc (Oct 2, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> How are the Hunter trees these days?



boney... no snow...


----------



## SkiDork (Oct 2, 2007)

dmc said:


> boney... no snow...



bummer ;-)


----------



## dmc (Oct 2, 2007)

SkiDork said:


> bummer ;-)



Soon...


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 2, 2007)

Though I fear being booted off the forums I'll say it... I don't have any "action" shots of me : (

Well.... not skiing anyway


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian and I during a freak early season dump at Sundown (12/9/06):


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a few...

nhSKI










Riverc0il





Ian


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a few actions shots....

Some lost ski area powder turns.........
















Some SL action.....











And finally some retro action of yours truly circa 1988.....






Enjoy!


----------



## MrMagic (Oct 2, 2007)

WoodCore said:


> Here's a few actions shots....
> 
> Some lost ski area powder turns.........
> 
> ...



loved the retro!!  thanks for sharring


----------



## roark (Oct 2, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Ian


awesome!


----------



## skimore (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 3, 2007)

skimore said:


>



I love it!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 3, 2007)

I think skimore needs to post more! Great stuff! :beer:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I think skimore needs to post more! Great stuff! :beer:


Absolutely.  Nice shots!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2007)

Greg said:


> Brian and I during a freak early season dump at Sundown (12/9/06):



Fond memories!  Need a few more days like that this season! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 3, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> I think skimore needs to post more! Great stuff! :beer:



I'll third that notion!


----------



## skimore (Oct 3, 2007)

not too happy about the photo op




Another view of where he was




someone is in there
























I did make sure he was OK first




and he couldn't get out without help


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2007)

skimore said:


> someone is in there



Nice!  You know the snow is good when you can loose an entire skier under it!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2007)

Bump..come on we need more stoke..and somebody needs to sacrifice a virgin or a goat...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 9, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bump..come on we need more stoke..and somebody needs to sacrifice a virgin or a goat...


Can we sacrifice GSS? :idea:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 9, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Can we sacrifice GSS? :idea:



I second it!


Too bad the gods would reject the offer......


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Can we sacrifice GSS? :idea:





Hawkshot99 said:


> Too bad the gods would reject the offer......



No kidding, isn't the sacrifice supposed to be something that the gods want??  We wouldn't want to piss him (or her) off...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2007)

bvibert said:


> No kidding, isn't the sacrifice supposed to be something that the gods want??  We wouldn't want to piss him (or her) off...




Exactly..come on guys add some more Stoke..we need it..then Maine will get the big snowstorm this weekend..lol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 10, 2007)

Beano


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 10, 2007)

Where's the indoor skiing from????  I'll be at Xanadu in NJ for first tracks when they open..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Where's the indoor skiing from????  I'll be at Xanadu in NJ for first tracks when they open..



Dubai


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2007)

ALLSKIING said:


> Dubai



How was it?


----------



## RIDEr (Oct 11, 2007)

End of year at bash at Lake Placid...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How was it?


That was my cousin....He said the chair was the slowest thing he has ever seen and you could only make a few turns before you were at the bottom. He lives there now and has not been back.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2007)

Let's keep them coming. Here is Patrick on July 1st, our last day of the 06-07 season:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Let's keep them coming. Here is Patrick on July 1st, our last day of the 06-07 season:



Nice!  I hate that you're so much more ambitious than me and were skiing on July 1st...  Or is it that I hate myself for being so damn lazy??

Either way, nice work!

I don't have any really all that stoke worthy, but here's one of Greg at Snow on our first day last season.  That's gotta count for something, right?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 15, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Let's keep them coming. Here is Patrick on July 1st, our last day of the 06-07 season:




Nice

Out of curiuosity, how long was the 'patch' on July 1st?


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2007)

The patch was about 150 vertical feet but little more than half of it was safely skiable. We skied about 80 vertical feet and side stepped back up the patch.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 15, 2007)

When I made my first post in this thread a while back, my web site was undergoing some adjustments and changes. I think I have Gallery2 settled down, so I edited my original post which now includes embedded pictures for those that skipped over the links originally.


----------



## roark (Oct 15, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> When I made my first post in this thread a while back, my web site was undergoing some adjustments and changes. I think I have Gallery2 settled down, so I edited my original post which now includes embedded pictures for those that skipped over the links originally.


Good stuff.


----------



## koreshot (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have much EC action photography - but here is a couple.  Cloudy day at Jay...


----------



## gpetrics (Oct 16, 2007)

Me@Pico:




Salida@Berthoud:




Me@Berthoud:








Salida@Loveland:




Me@Monarch:





That's it for now.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice added stoke...Berthard Pass looks steep and wide open...drool...

More stoke please


----------



## millerm277 (Oct 16, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Nice added stoke...Berthard Pass looks steep and wide open...drool...



Too bad it's closed, so you're going to have to get hiking....


----------



## snoseek (Oct 16, 2007)

millerm277 said:


> Too bad it's closed, so you're going to have to get hiking....



that's the best part!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2007)

Or find somebody with a snowmobile...


----------



## gymnast46 (Oct 17, 2007)

*My Avatar*

I guess my avatar qualifies as an action shot(s)

The photos were taken the same day at Telluride about three years ago.  It's easier to get low on a board than on skis, at least for me.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2008)

Some good stoke in here.  

Time to resurrect it with some late 80's retro/big hair/jean jacket/duct taped wind pants/crappy form/sand pit steeze!


----------



## 2knees (Aug 6, 2008)

holy shit, is that a mullet i see????


great pics though.  I have some oldies from timberside @ magic i should scan.


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 6, 2008)

2knees said:


> holy shit, is that a mullet i see????
> 
> 
> great pics though. I have some oldies from timberside @ magic i should scan.


 
Yes, please do! I loved that side of the mountain!


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2008)

Found this one too.  Berthoud 92-93 season, sans mullet.  I believe skiers right in gpetrics Salida @ Berthoud photo.  This was taken after the area was closed, but before the towers were taken down.


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

powbmps said:


>



Killer boots, Man! :lol:

1:03:



God, I love that movie....


----------



## 2knees (Aug 6, 2008)

dude your killin me with that avatar.

nice gaper gap.


----------



## powbmps (Aug 6, 2008)

> Killer boots, Man!



Hey, they had the air pump (for a custom fit :lol!

The gloves are key:


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Couple of Pictures of my wife out west . . .

First at Squaw, Second at Kirkwood


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Mrs. Chuck is a ripper.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Haha, indeed she is . . .

Former Racer, got her into Tele last year, she's a Sick Chik


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2008)

from_the_NEK at Burke December 07:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2008)

Random skier at Jay on November 18, 2007:






PS... that run was earned and not a stash  And all my best powder shots of this past season were in November and December. Sick.


----------



## ccskier (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHfQrdn6tjI


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 8, 2008)

Dude the Snow over here.


----------



## ripzillia (Aug 10, 2008)




----------

